# Have any spare change kicking around....original Bowden!!!



## Beads (Mar 25, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-WO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 25, 2018)

Gee only $30,000 plus shipping


----------



## Rollo (Mar 25, 2018)

... I know the seller ... He lives 5 miles from me ... He sold one of the repop Space Landers ... with serial #3 in excellent condition for 10k last year ...
 ...  I bet would eat the shipping for serious money ... Lol ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 26, 2018)

I can think of lots of things to spend 30K on but this bike is not one of them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Gonna dream-dream big! That's Budget Bicycle Center pricing there...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 27, 2018)

I just been told the story of the previous owner who passed away and left a lot of bicycles, I guess this is one of them. Quick flip for a lot of change.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 27, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> I can think of lots of things to spend 30K on but this bike is not one of them.




I second that...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 29, 2018)

Those are so ugly, I’d rather spend 30k on a Camaro


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 29, 2018)

I think they're pretty cool I'd love to have one because they are pretty rare but it's not $30,000 cool


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2018)

Having one of those would be like having the only Juke in your state. Having it parked in front of your house will bring envy to everyone passing by.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 31, 2018)

.. He sold the Spacelander locally this morning ... Didn't ask for how much ... but I'll bet not cheap ...


----------



## stoney (Mar 31, 2018)

If it were mine and I got $30K for it I would personally deliver anywhere in the 48 US.


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

Conceptional condition? Pretty good pun if it was contentional.


----------



## vincev (Mar 31, 2018)

WOW,I wonder what a rare Cheeto bike is worth !


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

vincev said:


> WOW,I wonder what a rare Cheeto bike is worth !



$60,000. You could do even better if you parted it out.


----------



## vincev (Mar 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> $60,000. You could do even better if you parted it out.



rare.collectable bikes should never be parted out.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> $60,000. You could do even better if you parted it out.




He would do better than 60K if he wiped it down in pig fat and sprinkled cheese powder over it.


----------

